
How A First-Time Entrepreneur Sold His Company For $17  Mil - rkjellbe
http://mixergy.com/rikard-kjellberg-interview/
======
bkjmkj
We have taken part of the hole interwjue and found it very interesting. The
interwjuer made a good job and we thaught that Rikard hade good answers.

Ingrid and Bo Kjellberg

------
boilers
Great interview!

